# Taylor 510 vs Yamaha LL-26



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Anyone had the chance to compare Taylor 510 or Martin D-35 with Yamaha LL-26 ?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mawmow said:


> Anyone had the chance to compare Taylor 510 or Martin D-35 with Yamaha LL-26 ?


I have played a number of guitars by all those manufacturers and prefer the Martin sound but that price would be difficult for me to justify as would the LL26. The D35 has a narrower neck which is out for me but the LL26 and 510 is 1 3/4", right in my ballpark. The Taylor 510 is the least expensive of the two and brighter toned than the D-35 or LL26.

If you like a guitar that has a more pronounced treble tone, go for the Taylor. If you like more bass but still very articulate, take the Martin. I would say the Yamaha is somewhere in between the other two.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

It's been years since I've played a Yamaha LL26, my local dealer brought in a few high end Yamaha acoustics about 10 years ago. I know at the time the LL36 was the one that blew me away between the two, the LL26 had a thinner neck and not as much low end as the 36. Both to my ears were warmer sounding than the Taylors that were in the room at the time, but they were mostly 314, 414 and 514 models. I can't ever remember playing a Taylor 510, but I have played several D35s. Great guitars, unfortunately too much time has passed to give an honest comparison without referencing basic brand sound differences. But if I were to go on memory the LL26 was comparable to a 300 series Taylor, whereas the LL36 was comparable to a 500 or 600 series.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks guys !
Do you think I could bring along my 510 to the store to compare both ?

P.S. In another occasion I could bring my 000-18 to compare with CEO-7 and 000-17...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mawmow said:


> Thanks guys !
> Do you think I could bring along my 510 to the store to compare both ?
> 
> P.S. In another occasion I could bring my 000-18 to compare with CEO-7 and 000-17...


Absolutely. The stores want to sell you a guitar and if that's what it takes, I can't see them having a problem with that since it's helping you make a decision.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, I stopped by music store this afternoon... tried Martins 00-17 and CEO-7, Guild m-20 as well as Yamaha LL-26.

LL-26 sounds great... I would definitely have to bring along my Taylor 510 to compare...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mawmow said:


> Well, I stopped by music store this afternoon... tried Martins 00-17 and CEO-7, Guild m-20 as well as Yamaha LL-26.
> 
> LL-26 sounds great... I would definitely have to bring along my Taylor 510 to compare...


I played an LL16 a few months ago. I was floored by it.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> I played an LL16 a few months ago. I was floored by it.


I recently bought an LL-16M. I went into L&M to buy a Larrivee D-03 and came home with the LL-16M after an hour of trying every solid wood acoustic they had under $1500. They didn’t have a LL-26 but based on the 16 it must be a pretty nice guitar. What sold me was how loud it was without sacrificing tone. It sounds great at whatever volume level you play want to play at.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I once owned a Yamaha LS-16 : sounded great but finally too clear toned to my ears.
Tried a LL-16 : did not like it... probably a problem with the guitar.
The LL-26 was great I tried was great.
Found some LS-26... to see/hear...


----------

